# test e and deca 14 week cycle



## akm21 (Apr 29, 2012)

This will be my second cycle. My first cycle consisted of 500mg of test a week for 10 weeks with a normal pct. Gains were good size and strength wise.

This cycle will consist of:

1-14 test e, 600mg
1-12 deca, 400mg
10-14 dbol,  I have it, just don't know if I'll use it)
1-16 aromasin, 12.5 eod
1-12 caber, .5mg twice a week

17 clomid 100mg
18-19 clomid 75mg
20 clomid 50mg

I have letro on hand and nolva.

Stats are: 5'8, 175lbs, 13% BF

Current stats, DL 465, Squat 430, Bench 255

While ON last cycle, DL 500, Squat 420, Bench 285

I'm either starting this monday or next. Should I get some HCG?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

Run the dbol as a kick starter.

Up you're test dose at week 8 to 800mg then 1000mg at week 12 to keep gains rolling.

Hcg is recommended.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 29, 2012)

Enjoy the cycle bro. You will love it!! I love test and deca

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## taser (Apr 29, 2012)

*caber*

Hello I'm new to this site but not to AAS.  I'm currently running the same cycle but havn't needed any caber or prami.  I would hold off and keep it in case you have some ed problems later in the cycle.  I would also get some HCG to run throughout or at the end for a blast phase.  Good luck.  I'm in week 8 and starting to really feel it.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2012)

akm21 said:


> This will be my second cycle. My first cycle consisted of 500mg of test a week for 10 weeks with a normal pct. Gains were good size and strength wise.
> 
> This cycle will consist of:
> 
> ...


Post some pics. The cycle seems excessive for someone so small and with lifts so low.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 29, 2012)

looks good bro, id use the dbol as a kickstart

also dont use the nolva when you have a 19nor like deca in ur blood


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Post some pics. The cycle seems excessive for someone so small and with lifts so low.



Low? That ain't bad!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 29, 2012)

akm21 said:


> This will be my second cycle. My first cycle consisted of 500mg of test a week for 10 weeks with a normal pct. Gains were good size and strength wise.
> 
> This cycle will consist of:
> 
> ...



Start off lower with the caber and taper up to see how you respond at first.  You shouldn't have any prolactin issues early on.


----------



## akm21 (Apr 30, 2012)

Heres a top half picture. My chest and stomach hold more fat then anything on my body. I've been cutting the past 4 months, so this will be a good recomp cycle. 

I'll keep the caber down .25 twice a week. I just pinned last night into my quad with all 2ml of oil. Nothing to it. 

Once I start eating again I'll get to 185-190 pretty quick. I'm going to hold off on the dbol for now. The gf doesn't know I'm using so the less sides the better.


----------



## akm21 (May 10, 2012)

So my armison is 25 mg capsules. I plan on taking 2 capsules a week since I can't split the dosage. Will that be a problem?


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 10, 2012)

Im on the same cycle and LOVE it!!


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (May 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Start off lower with the caber and taper up to see how you respond at first. You shouldn't have any prolactin issues early on.



^^
This

Also...if this is your 2nd cycle, you could still have great gains with lower doses, like :

Test E 1-12 (500mgs weekly)
Deca 1-10 (300mgs weekly)

Also at the above mentioned Nandrolone dose, you may not need caber at all.....less meds, less sides. Just my 2cents


----------



## keith1569 (May 10, 2012)

Ya bro u would be fine if u did test 500 deca 400 and u would grow on it.


----------



## akm21 (May 11, 2012)

Well I will hold off on the caber for now...just did my 4th pin yesterday...feeling good


----------



## malfeasance (May 11, 2012)

akm21 said:


> Heres a top half picture. My chest and stomach hold more fat then anything on my body. I've been cutting the past 4 months, so this will be a good recomp cycle.
> 
> I'll keep the caber down .25 twice a week. I just pinned last night into my quad with all 2ml of oil. Nothing to it.
> 
> Once I start eating again I'll get to 185-190 pretty quick. I'm going to hold off on the dbol for now. The gf doesn't know I'm using so the less sides the better.


  You need to cut more!  You've got some size already, it looks like.  Cut!  It's summertime!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2012)

Aromasin needs to be ran ED. 25mg ED isn't a bad dose if you can't split it.


----------



## Goodskie (May 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Low? That ain't bad!




Not bad at all. Bench needs work but pretty good squat and dead


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 11, 2012)

XxGetLeanxX said:


> ^^
> This
> 
> Also...if this is your 2nd cycle, you could still have great gains with lower doses, like :
> ...


I agree i dont need caber at all havent experienced any sides so far


----------



## akm21 (May 15, 2012)

I've been just doing aromisin twice a week in the 25mg dosage...no caber yet....did two more reps at 225 bp for 7 total so far


----------

